# Beaver on the Toronto subway



## John Bredin (Mar 25, 2021)

A beaver found its way into a Toronto subway station. Article. Another article.
Perhaps it confused the TTC Subway with the Canadian Pacific Railway?


----------



## TrackWalker (Mar 25, 2021)

"Then I saw its tail, and I knew from the back of a nickel that it was a beaver."

Best quote ever.


----------



## RRrich (Mar 26, 2021)

Was it on a ring?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Mar 26, 2021)

TrackWalker said:


> "Then I saw its tail, and I knew from the back of a nickel that it was a beaver."
> 
> Best quote ever.


----------



## jiml (Mar 26, 2021)

TrackWalker said:


> "Then I saw its tail, and I knew from the back of a nickel that it was a beaver."
> 
> Best quote ever.



Those city folk need to get out more often!


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Mar 26, 2021)

Maybe it was bored and looking for work. (“You need any dams built in this station?”)

What a great story, especially since it ended well for both the beaver and the public.


----------



## jiml (Mar 26, 2021)

NS VIA Fan said:


> View attachment 21346


It's similar to how most Canadians have likely only seen a VIA trains on the back of money.


----------



## jiml (Mar 26, 2021)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Maybe it was bored and looking for work. (“You need any dams built in this station?”)
> 
> What a great story, especially since it ended well for both the beaver and the public.


The beaver looked delighted when they released him/her into a creek. There was lots of video on newscasts last night - even the "All-Covid, All the time" ones used it to lighten things up.


----------



## joelkfla (Mar 27, 2021)

Who knew money could be so educational?


----------

